# Linda Colt has Left Lowrance



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Was reading on crappie dot com and BBC forums that Linda Colt has quit her job at Lowrance. 

From what I have read over the years about her. She was the best person to talk to to get your Lowrance problems remedied. While other CS reps gave you the red tape Linda just took care of the customer and the problem.

Sad that such a good and dedicated employee is " rewarded " in such a way.
Further reading has revealed a downhill plunge has been going on as far as customer service at Lowrance.

Now that they got rid of their " go to rep ". Makes me wonder if Lowrance is making that fateful decision. Where the bean counters decide that customer service is just a black hole that drains profits.

All I know is her name was mentioned in this forum a lot and always in glowing terms. All other sites and forums seemed to have the same opinion.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Linda helped me out 2 times over the years and she was the best.Not only knowing her products,she was nice and spoke english LOL.They will miss her but will never admit it,dummies!!!


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

After reading what her kid wrote on bass fan I know that I will have hummingbirds or possibly furuno this season.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

It will be interesting if we ever get the true story of what happened. Linda helped me and several people I know resolve CS issues. 

Papa-you have a link to the BassFan comments? I couldn't find anything there.

Tim

Edit-found this link from WC:

http://www.idofishing.com/forum/showflat.php/Number/856589/fpart/1/lowrance-customer-service


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

The kid's comments have been copied and posted on Walleye Central also.


----------



## Rob (Mar 31, 2005)

Look around on walleye central. Her son's post is on a link there. Sounds more like she was forced out. The only guys not roasting lowrance are the pros sponsored by them.

Rob


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

This is a must read for a better understanding of the above posts.

http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=485986&page=6


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Shortdrift got us covered


----------



## OhYeah (Apr 29, 2005)

Shortdrift said:


> This is a must read for a better understanding of the above posts.
> http://bbcboards.zeroforum.com/zerothread?id=485986&page=6


Thanx for the link.
After reading, I too shot off an e-mail to:
Eric Turquist [email protected]
Anita Hatherley (Head of Customer Service) [email protected]


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sounds like she really believed that the customer is always right. My prayers go out to her that her health recovers. I'm sure she'll be a valued employee wherever she goes.
Here is the company's reply:

NAVICO MANAGEMENT ISSUES STATEMENT CONCERNING LINDA COLT 

Story by Matt Pangrac 

Posted - January 18th - 2:13pm CST




Norman, OK - With the recent information that Linda Colt, Customer Walk in Service Department Employee for Lowrance/Navico, is no longer with the company, there has been a great deal of customer feedback posted on the internet. 

Here is the official statement from Louis Chemi, Chief Operating Officer for the Americas, Navico:

&#8220;Customer Service is the top priority for Navico and Linda Colt exemplifies what we want to achieve with our customer support. Linda has been a truly valued member of the Customer Service team and we did not wish to see her resign from Navico. We want to assure you that we have heard all of your inputs, and we appreciate all the passion that you have shown in this matter. We are continuing our discussions with Linda. Thanks for your time.&#8221; 

The BASS ZONE will keep you informed on any developments with this situation


----------

